# Has anyone ever had a shaws jird ??



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

I always wondered why these werent more popular pets, they are lovely!!! 
I had my lovely boy harvey for 5 years before he died, i had my heart set on getting degus after i had had a chinchilla and lots of chipmunks, but i rescued this little shaws jird after he was orphaned and he was the best little pet ever!! 
i never understood why people get hamsters for small children when generally they bite lots and dont like being held (sorry to all the people that have lovely very handleable hamsters!!!!) shaws jirds are the best i reckon so friendly and easy to hold being that big bigger than hamsters. lots of people should buy them =) i certainly nudged people towards them when i worked in a pet shop and generally people were really interested just hadnt heard of them!


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

this was my boy when he was a baby


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm after a pair of them myself. They are gorgeous


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

I looked after them when I was doing my animal care course at college and they're gorgeous animals. I do love them but I've never seen any in pet shops etc or many people mention them.


----------

